# Inca - Black Labrador



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Having a play in the lounge this afternoon with Inca, my puppy and took some shots. Your thoughts?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful puppy!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow just beautiful.xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow she's grown Jess


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Beautiful puppy!


Thanks 


colliemerles said:


> wow just beautiful.xx


Thanks 


Badger's Mum said:


> Wow she's grown Jess


I know, and after these I found one of her 'i' teeth on the floor, we hadn't found one of her teeth before though she's getting big molar teeth in already. She's fantastic, everything I wanted and more


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

Jess she is adorable...:001_tt1:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Michelle.... said:


> Jess she is adorable...:001_tt1:


Well I know that...:wink:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

She's so shiney!! and she's definately grown!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

:001_wub: shes so gorgeous xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

She is adorable and so big bless her.
Aww, I never found any of Bailey's teeth.


----------



## maxiboy<3 (Jan 4, 2010)

I Am In Loooove!!!!!!!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

gorgeousssssssssss


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Shes lovely, can I ask what breeding she is? no particular reason but being a "lab" person Im just nosey


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

She is stunning, her coat is so glossy and her knuckles are big, she is going to be chunky i think. What do you feed her if you don't mind me asking because it is obviously doing her the world of good. 

I love the photo where she has the ball and is looking up at you in that cheeky mischievious way.   :001_tt1:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

She's definately better looking than Bramble!









(OH's photography skillz)


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> She's definately better looking than Bramble!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!

Bless her, he didn't get her best side did he?? LOL


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gorgeous! :001_tt1:

Laura


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is so beautiful


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Bless her, he didn't get her best side did he?? LOL


haha no, and i got that photo sent to me when i was half asleep one night! Gave me a right fright!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww she is beautiful! She brings back memories of my Lab boy when he was a pup.

She so chunky and shiny! A proper little Lab! 
xx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> haha no, and i got that photo sent to me when i was half asleep one night! Gave me a right fright!


Hahaha!! Funny   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful and glossy, she has lovely eyes


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

In one word 

WOW :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Aww how cutee. Adorable


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

She's grown, bless her. Love the one of her eat swept back


----------



## 688peterl (Jan 7, 2010)

so cute! labs are my fave breed!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Inca is so adorable. He looks so soft. The photos are awesome! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aw she's gorgeous! lovely shiny coat!


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Aww she looks smashing. Reminds me of Kyuss when he was a pup.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

ah what a beauty please can we swap lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Shes lovely, can I ask what breeding she is? no particular reason but being a "lab" person Im just nosey


She is Rewari Exstormtrooper x Oakhouse Objet De Art if that's what you meant? 


Matrix/Logan said:


> She is stunning, her coat is so glossy and her knuckles are big, she is going to be chunky i think. What do you feed her if you don't mind me asking because it is obviously doing her the world of good.
> 
> I love the photo where she has the ball and is looking up at you in that cheeky mischievious way.   :001_tt1:


We feed her on the Royal Canin Maxi range at the moment, she was on Babydog until about 4 1/2 months but we ran out of that and we just put her onto the Junior even though it said 6 months+ she's eating it straight at once now when it took her 30 minutes+ to eat the Babydog, so I see it as a good change 

And thank you to everybody for your comments, I never realised how many people had actually commented so thank you! I feel so proud to be her mum now


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_she is just so adorable and has a really cheeky looking face_


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Gorgeous -- look at the gleam of that coat!!!


----------

